# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Оффтоп  >  Geser, плиз, взгляд "оттуда"

## anton_dr

Новостев мы на сайтах не читаем, токмо по радио когда услышим. Но говорят, у вас там чуть ли не крупномасштабная война идет. Как это изнутри выглядит, так сказать, глазами очевидца?
Если не ошибаюсь, еще *drongo* из Израиля. Если не затруднит, можно тоже мнение о ситуации?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## pig

Ашдод - это дальше от границы, чем Хайфа? Достанут ракетами?

Дуговка, наверное, накрылась нынче. Или успели провести раньше?

P.S. Говорят, это затеяли специально, чтобы "восьмёрку" в Питере обезопасить. Дескать, пусть они убивают друг друга как можно больше.

----------


## Geser

> Новостев мы на сайтах не читаем, токмо по радио когда услышим. Но говорят, у вас там чуть ли не крупномасштабная война идет. Как это изнутри выглядит, так сказать, глазами очевидца?
> Если не ошибаюсь, еще *drongo* из Израиля. Если не затруднит, можно тоже мнение о ситуации?


Это не война. Это как маленькая собачёнка хватает слона за ногу. Очень неприятно, и обидно что не дают затоптать.
До Ашдода пока ракеты не долетали. Это юг. Хайфа - север.

----------


## drongo

Я в центре живу , очевидцем не был и быть особого желания не имею . Самое интерсное что перед бомбардировкой Ливанской територии,  израильские самалёты  разбрасывают листовки , чтобы мирные жители уходили , будем мол бомбить . Собственно , первыми покидают дома сами терористы ...

----------


## anton_dr

Ну не очевидца. Неправильно выразился. Просто было интересно мнение жителей Израиля о происходящем.

----------


## pig

А ещё интересует реальная технология интифады. А то, я боюсь, лет через пять и до нас докатится.
Там, где торжествует серость, к власти всегда приходят чёрные. (c) Трудно быть богом

----------


## Geser

> А ещё интересует реальная технология интифады. А то, я боюсь, лет через пять и до нас докатится.
> Там, где торжествует серость, к власти всегда приходят чёрные. (c) Трудно быть богом


Докатится до всей Европы. Ислам сейчас набирает силу на фоне полной беспомощности той же Европы. А технология очень простая. Теракты. Террористы прячутся среди женщин и детей используя их как щит. Посылают детей бросать камни, стреляют из за их спины. Инсценируют похороны, сообщают об намного большем числе убитых и раненных чем в реальности. Попадания своих же ракет по своим-же выдают за действия Израиля. В общем нет подлости которую можно было ы придумать, что бы ей не пользовались палестинцы и исламисты вообще.

----------


## pig

Я пока больше боюсь, что Кремль по образу и подобию начнёт "антитеррористическую" зачистку по всей периферии. Там ведь тоже те ещё мерзавцы сидят. Тормозов отродясь не знали.
Ладно, фиг с ними. Кто полезет, тот и ариец. "Убей арийца, спаси Родину" (c) Русский Национал-Сионистский Союз

----------


## rayoflight

> Это не война


Простите,а что это?Когда с территории одного государства обстреливают ракетами территорию другого?Когда тысячи резервистов ожидают,не дай Б-г,экстренной повестки?Когда в самой армии отменены все отпуска и ребят закрывают на базах?
Похоже,что мы в разных Израилях живём.



> Представитель МИД Израиля Эдди Шапирo отметил,что "все атакуемые авиацией цели - легитимны", поскольку *атака с территории суверенного государства расценивается как акт войны.*

----------


## Geser

> Простите,а что это?Когда с территории одного государства обстреливают ракетами территорию другого?Когда тысячи резервистов ожидают,не дай Б-г,экстренной повестки?Когда в самой армии отменены все отпуска и ребят закрывают на базах?
> Похоже,что мы в разных Израилях живём.


Война, это когда воюют две армии. А Хизбалла это не армия, это кучка террористов. То что происходит в Израиле вообще не имеет названия, потому что, насколько я понимаю, никогда нигде не происходило.

----------


## AndreyKa

> А ещё интересует реальная технология интифады. А то, я боюсь, лет через пять и до нас докатится.


В Мурманской области это вряд ли будет. Далеко и холодно.  :Smiley: 
А до нас уже несколько раз волны докатывались. Я, вот, на работу езжу по ветке, на которой 2 года назад поезд взорвали.



> Я пока больше боюсь, что Кремль по образу и подобию начнёт "антитеррористическую" зачистку по всей периферии.


Если и начнет, то точно не по образу и подобию, а то не последовательно получится - сейчас Россия критикует Израиль за чрезмерное применение военной силы против гражданского населения.

----------


## Geser

Ну да, как в Чечне зачистки проводили Путин быстро забыл  :Smiley:

----------


## Exxx

О! Уже и до политики добрались  :Smiley: . 
С Чечней несколько другая ситуация... Чечня - не суверенное государство как ни крути, и является частью РФ.

----------


## pig

А Транснистрия - часть Молдовы. "Хоть он и сукин сын, но это НАШ сукин сын" (c) Кеннеди? В общем, кто-то из них.
Короче, здесь всегда как минимум две правды. А истина лежит там, где нам и не снилось.

----------


## AndreyKa

> А Транснистрия - часть Молдовы.


Это вы про Приднестровье?



> "Хоть он и сукин сын, но это НАШ сукин сын" (c) Кеннеди? В общем, кто-то из них.


Это что про приднестровских сепаратистов? Что-то не припомню, что бы они терроризмом занимались.



> Короче, здесь всегда как минимум две правды. А истина лежит там, где нам и не снилось.


Правда - одна. Есть множество точек зрения, ограниченных информированностью, способностью анализировать информацию и т.д.

----------


## Geser

> О! Уже и до политики добрались . 
> С Чечней несколько другая ситуация... Чечня - не суверенное государство как ни крути, и является частью РФ.


И что, своих можно десятками тысячь мочить?

----------


## pig

> Это что про приднестровских сепаратистов? Что-то не припомню, что бы они терроризмом занимались.


Там просто фашизм. Причём Воронин сейчас всё слизывает со Смирнова. Итого имеем два почти идентичных тоталитарных режима - один прокремлёвский, другой антикремлёвский. А к терроризму они придут, никуда не денутся. Когда на кону такие деньги...

----------


## Sunix

есичо Израиля 60 лет назад там вообще не было, так что скорее Израиль можно сравнивать с Чечней. как территорию, возжелавшую отделиться и создать свое государство.
но по решению ООН от ноября 1947 территория Израилю назначалась в 14 тыс.км. Иерусалим - отдельной автономией под управлением ООН..
Мало показалось, расширяли территорию, выгнали арабов.
Вообщем что заказали то и принесли.



> Я пока больше боюсь, что Кремль по образу и подобию начнёт "антитеррористическую" зачистку по всей периферии. Там ведь тоже те ещё мерзавцы сидят. Тормозов отродясь не знали.


 это про какую периферию? 8 ()



> Ладно, фиг с ними. Кто полезет, тот и ариец. "Убей арийца, спаси Родину" (c) Русский Национал-Сионистский Союз


 шутка дня:]



> Там просто фашизм. Причём Воронин сейчас всё слизывает со Смирнова. Итого имеем два почти идентичных тоталитарных режима - один прокремлёвский, другой антикремлёвский. А к терроризму они придут, никуда не денутся. Когда на кону такие деньги...


 а какие там деньги и откуда...?

----------


## Geser

> есичо Израиля 60 лет назад там вообще не было, так что скорее Израиль можно сравнивать с Чечней. как территорию, возжелавшую отделиться и создать свое государство.
> но по решению ООН от ноября 1947 территория Израилю назначалась в 14 тыс.км. Иерусалим - отдельной автономией под управлением ООН..


Ну вообще-то Израиль там уже был около 3000 лет назад, на территории включающей в себя, в том числе Ливан, Сирию и Иорданию  :Smiley:  А Чечня 3000 лет назад была?
Вот, жертва арабской пропаганды  :Smiley:

----------


## pig

За три тысячи лет пали обе Римские империи, Османская, Германская, Австрийская, сейчас рассыпается Российская. Почти ничего не осталось от Британской. Очередь за Штатами и Китаем. Все империи рано или поздно (лучше бы пораньше, чтоб не мучиться) падут. Будущее за маленькими маневренными государствами и молодыми нациями.

----------


## Sunix

> Ну вообще-то Израиль там уже был около 3000 лет назад, на территории включающей в себя, в том числе Ливан, Сирию и Иорданию  А Чечня 3000 лет назад была?


 во-во! 3000 лет назад  а 2500 лет назад не было :Wink:  и 4000 назад не было. Там все эти территории кто только не включал. А на территории Ливана ваще жили финикийцы. Карфаген должен быть разрушен? :Wink: 
с тех пор как бы кое-что менялось -- это если продолжать такую логику, на какую территорию переселить русских, и на сколько племен поделить Россию?! и давайте русские отберут восточную Германию, потому что там жили русские 1,5 тыс.лет назад и основали города..
И вообще, вернем всех по местам до Великого переселения народов. все страны Европы идут пешком)



> Вот, жертва арабской пропаганды


 да откуда в наших краях арабы со своей пропагандой%))

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Geser

> во-во! 3000 лет назад  а 2500 лет назад не было


Я не думаю что с такими знаниями истории стоит вступать в такие споры. И 2500 лет назад было, и 2000 лет было. Про Иисуса слыхал? Знаешь в какой стране он родился? :Smiley: 




> да откуда в наших краях арабы со своей пропагандой%))


Арабов в России хватает, а мусульман, сочуствующих им, еще больше. А пропаганда из СМИ действующих по команде Путина, зарабатывающего на продаже арабам оружия.

----------


## userr

Крайне тягостно читать эти споры, господа.  :Sad:  Нельзя ли объявить virusinfo форумом, свободным от политики?

----------


## Geser

> Крайне тягостно читать эти споры, господа.  Нельзя ли объявить virusinfo форумом, свободным от политики?


К сожалению, именно политика определяет наше будущее  :Sad:

----------


## Exxx

> Крайне тягостно читать эти споры, господа.  Нельзя ли объявить virusinfo форумом, свободным от политики?


Поддерживаю!

----------


## WaterFish

Закрытие темы не избавит от разногласий, но избавит от бессмысленных споров.


Закрыть+1

----------


## anton_dr

Зачем, можно и поспорить  :Smiley:  Крайне интересно почитать подобные споры. Тем более, что многие из здесь присутствующик, на политические форумы не ходят.
Просто частные мнения людей, высказывающих то, что они думают.

----------


## Sunix

давайте и вправду не будем этот хороший международный :Smiley:  форум толкать в политику и религию.
отвечу вяло



> Я не думаю что с такими знаниями истории стоит вступать в такие споры. И 2500 лет назад было, и 2000 лет было. Про Иисуса слыхал? Знаешь в какой стране он родился?


 знаю! в римской империи! =)



> Арабов в России хватает, а мусульман, сочуствующих им, еще больше. А пропаганда из СМИ действующих по команде Путина, зарабатывающего на продаже арабам оружия.


 этнических арабов, много меньше чем евреев. насчет мусульман статистики не скажу, не интересовался. ну а Путина в чем тока не обвиняют

----------


## WaterFish

> Просто частные мнения людей, высказывающих то, что они думают


Частные мнения преобразуются в политику, политика преобразовывается в частные мнения - так войны и возникают  :Smiley:

----------

